# 'hi paguem'



## Cuerdo

hello,

i speak Spanish, but not Catalan, yet i am attempting to translate the 2 short sentences below for my boss. I'm particularly stumped on the part that says 'hi paguem'.

Demanen que els hi paguem la bonfació del 3% sobre el consum de les 12.000 tonnes de l’any passat. 
Demanen estudiar un tipus de contracte similiar pel clor.

They are asking for a 3% commission on the 12,000 tons from last year.
They would like us to think about another similar contract/agreement for chlorine. 


Finally, does 'volen' mean volume?


thanks a lot


----------



## chics

Hello.

*Volen* means *they want*. _Volume _in Catalan is_ volum_.

Hi paguem: The particle *hi* is a pronoun which sustitues a circunstantial complement but we use it often when it is not necessary, as in your case. So *hi paguem* simply means *we pay*. 
Els (hi) paguem = we pay them

Bye.


----------



## ampurdan

I guess it's "bonificació". Then, the first sentence would be:

"They want us to pay them the 3% discount on the 12,000 tonnes consumed last year".

"Volen" means "they want".


----------



## Cuerdo

thanks a lot, both of you. so, bonificacio means 'discount', not commission as i've put?


----------



## nuri148

A more correct translation would be "bonus", but I believe "discount" is also correct in this case.


----------



## Cuerdo

yeah, i always knew 'bonifacion' (in spanish at least) to mean 'bonus,' but seeing as it's in catalan in my document, i wanted to check. i went with 'discount' as ampurdan suggested.

thanks all


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Dient que _volen un rappel del 3%_ ja n'hi ha prou. Hom ja sap que es un descompte sobre el consum de l'any passat.

Si no vaig errat, they want a 3% rappel.


----------



## panjabigator

chics said:


> Hello.
> 
> *Volen* means *they want*. _Volume _in Catalan is_ volum_.
> 
> Hi paguem: The particle *hi* is a pronoun which sustitues a circunstantial complement but we use it often when it is not necessary, as in your case. So *hi paguem* simply means *we pay*.
> Els (hi) paguem = we pay them
> 
> Bye.



Just per una clarificació.  L'us aquí de "hi" seria el mateix si fos "le" en castellà, veritat?


----------



## ajohan

Lou will probably confirm this but I think in America they have a system called "cash back" where you actually receive money back as a kind of discount or 'bonificació" on money spent on items.
So I'm not sure about this but I think it's something like:
"They are asking for (the) 3% cash back on the 12,000 tons consumed last year."
Correct me if I'm wrong folks.

I put 'the' in brackets but I think it's necessary because it seems it's already been mentioned further up in a text or conversation.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Lou will probably confirm this but I think in America they have a system called "cash back" where you actually receive money back as a kind of discount or 'bonificació" on money spent on items.


 
I believe that's called *rebate* and it's quite of a recent thing... It did not exist when I lived in the States in the early and mid nineties, but I was in D.C. a year ago and the word *REBATE* was everywhere. Yes, let's wait for our Seattle man Lou to confirm it


----------



## Tige

Yes, there are lots of rebates here!!
It's something I had to learn: rebates and coupons...


----------



## ajohan

I got "cash back" from when I was in LA a few years ago. It seemed to be everywhere and was literally being screamed from TV sets.
In an everyday British context, you get a "tax rebate" when you leave or get fired from your job because the Inland Revenue seem incapable of calculating your tax liabilities properly. It's sometimes quite a nice surprise in the post quite a time after leaving or quite the contrary of course if you were expecting more.


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I believe that's called *rebate* and it's quite of a recent thing... It did not exist when I lived in the States in the early and mid nineties, but I was in D.C. a year ago and the word *REBATE* was everywhere. Yes, let's wait for our Seattle man Lou to confirm it



Well, according to the DLC:

bonificació
Acció de pagar o de donar quelcom en addició al que és estrictament degut. 

But a rebate is:
A deduction from an amount to be paid or a return of part of an amount given in payment.

So they actually sound pretty different.  I agree about rebates being common in the States. Rather than just giving you a discount, the seller has you pay the normal price and gives you your discount in cash back through the mail, or whatever.

The original line in this thread was:
Demanen que els hi paguem la bonfació del 3% sobre el consum de les 12.000 tonnes de l’any passat. 

Now that does sound like they're asking for "quelcom en addició al que és estrictament degut".

So my admittedly tentative opinion is no, a rebate and a bonificació are quite different.

Lou


----------



## DeBarcelona

_Demanen que els hi paguem la bonfació_ 


This "hi" should not be here. "els" may be either DO or IO. When speaking, many people put the "hi" so that it is clear it is an IO. I isn't really a "hi" but an analogy with "el"/"li" (the singular). It's putting an 'i' to convert it into an IO (els/elz*i*).

Just take this "hi" out.

Ps: with "bonfació" you must want to mean "bonificació".

Ps2: "volen" means "they want".


----------

